# Dugite?



## Thumpage44 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey all, i found this snake under my front step and i think its a baby dugite? i dont plan on keeping him.. ill take him out to a some bush tommorow.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, just released him or her, what a great animal!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2006)

nice animale


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

Ya champion !!! a saved snake is a happy snake,you sound like ya are a herp head too??? any reptiles in ya family ??? ya in WA????(thornlie phone number on paper in pic haha) i attached a pic of "crickey" our lil stimmi we got him nearly 3wks ago and he is so amazing ,he has settled in now, hopefully he'll eat soon


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

Haha yer i am in WA, unfortunatly i dont own any reptiles atm.. but i have heaps of scorpions  im deffinatly looking to get a carpet or a stimsons  im half way through filling out my licence form


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

scorpions eh?:shock: ? well we got brown lil bush scorpions on the parents farm ...the old lady got bitten on the foot a while back !should have watched where she put her foot! me n dad got a laugh thou:lol: ! ya done a drive by the local pet shops to scope out any carpets??? they are soooo pretty just a lil expensive for a first snake (at least we are becoming more comparative to est)REPTILES ROCK !!!!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

lol yer im trying to collect all 29 aussie scorpions species! and i only have 5 so far, :lol: was the scorpion okay? i had a look in pet magic and the carpets there were $500+ and im not prepared to pay that much for my first.. any suggestions for a cheap snake? Your carpet is awesome!


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah a ice cream container and off to the bush again ! lil two tone brown fella shoulda taken a pic ...oops! $500 sounds cheap :shock: even for WA, my lil fella was $325 he is a lil stimpson python off ken down in rockingham (reptile trader ) he has super knowledge and healthy beasts of all sorts , some people have commented on that they are a lil snappier than carpets but lil crickey hasnt even shown a sign of striking , we did sit with ken for a couple of hours after he shut shop to pic a friend out of 60 he had in stock!!:shock: !! remember ya get what ya pay for !!!!!!!


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 21, 2006)

Never heard of a dugite, but seen one now! are they venomous? Are they kept much?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

yep venomous not the most venomous but fairly common snake on the farms around , they help clean up the rodents haha


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 21, 2006)

Have you got a photo of the side of the face. 
Looks like it could be a whip snake. Demansia Sp.


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

just flippin thru a WA snake species book and it look like ya say very like a marbled whip snake which it says are from mid and northern WA gee it looks like the pic posted too!!!:shock: !! cleaver bugger chewy  !!!!!!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

I hade a look at the whip snake in my book aswell and its similar but i dont think its the same and im in southern WA... Heres a few more photos:











I think i remeber reading somewere that dugites have cause 15 deaths since 1985 in WA :?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah i noticed there is about 4 or 5 various sorts in my book it just looks alot like the pic of the marbled whip with that darkening on the back of the head .....awesome pics have ya checked out our WA forum its a bit more .......well WA not so action packed (quiet often no one to be seen) thou its the best we have out in WA we even havin a herp bbq for xmas then some other meetins /bbqs if ya kenn????oh yeah did ya let the lil fella go yet????


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

ill take you word for it and say its a whip snake  there was just a picture in one of my books that looked exatcly like that labelled "juvenile dugite", yep i let him go this morning (i heard i could get into big trouble keeping and taking snakes)
Could i get a link to the action packed WA forum?  a bbq sounds like fun


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

i would have thought it may be a dugite bein the location too seems a little more likely (see alot of dugites each year n some tigers not much else thou)ill attach my pic i dont know now im a newbie too hahaha


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

hmmm nice book lol, im thinking that he wouldnt have been slender enough for a whip snake. 
Where can i find this WA forum you speak of?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.reptiletrader.com.au/    try the fast paced world of WA :lol: where we Have some of the coolest herps n we just allowed now to have them and get licensed!!:shock: !! we aint got the best selection as far as states go and we have some funny rules but hey WE GOT REPTILES!!! !! 
ps please post ken (RT2 ) or his partner karen (squamata) ya pics they are all WA'ed up on locals and i think even rescue too!!!! there are details in the forum on next weekends festival in mandurah that ken n karen are goin to and xmas bbq come over meet the WA Herps


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool im joining up now, it looks great! What kind of licence have you got? i was thinking of getting a category 3 type?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

zap me on the "west coast " im up in chat currently i think:?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

thats the one!!!! cuts all the b%[email protected]#$ of cat2 get cat3 ya have 2 anyway! seems weird to me???if ya sly ken has all the forms and fax etc if ya got credit card and he can usually bang ya lic n herp same day (super contacts HAHA)....well maybe a coffee n bam ya done in one SWEET


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 21, 2006)

sweet! unfortunatly i dont have a credit card (not 18 yet)  i was just going to fill out the form from: www.calm.wa.gov.au/plants_animals/reptiles/pdf/pet_reptile_keepers_appln.pdf and send it away with the money?


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah two weeks or scam the olds into it haha or wait.... i suck at patience haha reptiletrader site may even have the form to print out !? dont join as guest just join i stuffed up myself by joinin as guest then tryed change to full member same name and now we have issues yayWA


----------

